

Why do some people almost always get their ideas shot down? - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/why-do-some-people-almost-always-get-their-ideas-shot-down/

======
shin_lao
Sorry but saying "And I'll tell you how to make the best tomato sauce in the
next episode" is not what I expect to read here.

~~~
jasonshen
Thanks for the comment. My goal here was to write a 3 part series on buy-in,
leading with the problem and helping people understand that they need to do
more than just have a good idea.

~~~
benwr
The last paragraph makes me feel like you're going to send me advertisements,
or sell my email address. Why do you need to send me a free copy of anything
'indispensable'? The tone is a lot like an infomercial.

